# How many are registered with the NREMT?



## Chimpie (Mar 8, 2005)

I must be overlooking something cause I just can't find a number anywhere.


----------



## Summit (Mar 8, 2005)

Knowing that number (as large as it must be) might make certain people feel less special.


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 8, 2005)

Well, there was going to be two different questions.

1) How many First Responders, EMTs and Paramedics are there in the US?

2) How many are registered with the NREMT?


----------



## CodeSurfer (Mar 8, 2005)

As of a few days ago I make one... whew, that was the longest wait ever.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 8, 2005)

> *1) How many First Responders, EMTs and Paramedics are there in the US?
> 
> 2) How many are registered with the NREMT?*




More than ten..


----------



## Jon (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Mar 8 2005, 10:17 PM
> * Well, there was going to be two different questions.
> 
> 1) How many First Responders, EMTs and Paramedics are there in the US?
> ...


 OK - In my house:

1: 1 EMT, 1 AFA
2: 0 (well - AFA is a national Red Cross Cert :unsure: )

Jon


----------

